# Boat Check List



## BensalemAngler (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, hope this not annoying but is there anyhting else I should plan for:

Boat
Transom Trolling Motor
Battery
Battery Charger
Anchor
Trailer
Seat Bracket
Seat (wife's only input is a seat)
Fish Finder
Oars

Do I need wires or does it come with the TM? I guess I have to get a licence too.

Feel free to add anything and everything. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 17, 2007)

License?
You mean plate for the trailer, yes.

PFDs(lifevests), you need one per person generally speaking.


----------



## pbw (Oct 17, 2007)

Straps to keep boat on trailer. 
First Aid kit
Spare Tire for Trailer and tools to do a change


----------



## Zman (Oct 17, 2007)

Might vary per state and depend on boat size - 

I'm required to have a fire extinguisher, whistle/air horn and some form of white light (I carry a small flashlight). 

I also always carry: 
extra plugs
plenty of rope and bungee cords
towels
a prop kit (not that I'll know how to fix my prop when it's needed)
5-minute plumber's putty type stuff (my boat likes to leak).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2007)

Bucks County permit!

You will need to register the Boat and trailer

You shoudl take a boaters safety course (one that is approved by NJ b/c you must have a card to operate any powered vessel in that state.

You also should have the proper PFD(s), horn, flares, 1st aid kit, and such.


Wait and see what comes with the boat b/f you run out and start buying stuff.

I woudl also recommend a sea anchor for drifting on those all too often windy days


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Battery needs a box. Box needs to be strapped down. Some transom mount will come with wiring, but you may want to re do it, to make it better. I bet you would want a paddle, not oars. We use oars on lakes that don't allow ANY sort of mechanical propulsion. Paddles are mo' better for emergencies etc. Your fishfinder will need some wiring, and a fuse. Then, you will need some spare fuses. 

You need the safety equipment, or you could be facing a hefty fine. I don't know your states req. for boaters safety course. 
In Ga, there is a site, that has all the info, and the practice test, that you can take as many times as you want. Then, the main test is 15 bucks. If you are under 16, you have to have the test, and card. So, I wasted 15 bucks on the test. It is exactly like the practice test. So, if you are over the legal limit, just take the practice test a couple times. It will tell you all the safety equipment.
https://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/course/boating/index.php


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all for all your information. It is nice to be at a forum where others truly help others.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

You should read this:

https://www.fish.state.pa.us/boatap.htm

And this:

https://www.fish.state.pa.us/boatcrs/03boathandbook/legal9.htm

and get a copy of the PA Boating Handbook by requesting one from: 

PA Fish and Boat Commission, Bureau of Boating and Education, PO Box 67000, Harrisburg, PA 17106-7000. Be sure to include your mailing address and indicate that you want a PA Boating Handbook.

You will also need to get and place PA Registration Stickers on your boat (I do not think we mentioned this)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

One more thing - Shizzy is a member here and he runs Dublin Tags and Notary. He can do all the registration and such for you boat. Call him (his name is Shizzy John) and tell him you know me  


*Dublin Fast Tags and Notary*
109 South Main Street
Dublin, PA 18917
215-249-3278
fax 215-249-1433


----------



## shizzy (Oct 19, 2007)

AnAngler,

If you want a Pa. Boating Handbook just let me know and I'll send one out to you. I have a huge box of them in a closet!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 22, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Battery needs a box. [/url]



A Box like this:
https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Small_Battery_Box_for_24_Series&cname=Battery-Boxes-/-Accessories&r=view&i=75863&aID=22A

Or This:
https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Power-Station-Boat-Battery/dp/B000FZ4U4M
Thanks


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Battery needs a box. [/url]
> ...



Are those the same? Are you trying to trick us? LOL!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry, fixed it.


----------

